# Windows 2008 not talking to AD domain



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a Windows 2008 x64 server that is not fully talking to AD. If you look in Local Users and Groups, and load the ADministrators group properties, you get a list of users and the SID values next to them. When you try to add new users to the group, it says it cannot find it in our AD domain!

In the event viewer in System log, there are lots of NetLogon 5719 errors - No Domain Controllers available.

Network card settings ok, DNS entries ok, can ping and view internal web sites but not external web sites, so web browser is useless. I can ping the server from a desktop machine and login to it via Remote Desktop ok. Any ideas?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

What are you doing in Local Users & Groups in an AD environment? Sometimes this is necessary, but usually not. You should be working in AD Users & Comps. Can you be more specific?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I need to give AD users rights to administer a server. Domain Admins have rights by default, but I need other users access to manage and even backup the server.


----------



## TraderLars (Jul 25, 2010)

You need to make the machine a member server. Then work your security templates from the domain controller.


----------

